# abu garcia KC1 or KC2



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

Anyone heard of the abu 6500 KC1 or KC2, I found it on ebay and the only difference in the 2 is color. Its an orange and a lime green. NOw when I check Abu's web page, there is nothing about a KC1 or 2. Anyone have any info, check it out on e-bay.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

special limited runs. won't find them on Abu america


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

are they worth the money at $109


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

if you are a collector i guess so. can be had cheaper if you look around


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

same thing as any other C3.. only difference is color..
if you want something nice.. im selling a abu ''green'' yonder on the _other_ forum.


----------

